# Which color lense do you tihnk would work best for me?



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

I had lasik done years ago, and while my vision is fine, I find it to be not so great when its dark. My problem now is that the base bronze/silver mirror (24% VLT) lens on my Electrics makes everything pretty dark for me, even on sunny days. I find myself with my goggles on top of my head more often than not. So im looking for a replacement lens that will still give me some protection while not being too dark. 

Im looking into yellow/silver mirror (67% VLT) and blue/silver mirror (66% VLT). I think either should give me enough protection on sunny days (i can still switch to the bronze if its CRAZY bright out) while still being good for me when its cloudy out, but ive read that blue lenses are a bad choice on the slopes. I dont remember why though. 

Anybody have experience with yellow and/or blue that could help steer me in the right direction?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I ride with an Oakley H.I. Yellow lense. I prefer it now for any day I'm out, unless it is blinding bluebird. My buddy has some VZ Pheenoms with the blue lense, and he ONLY uses it at night. For day, he will always wear his Fire Irridium lense. I used his blue lense during the day once. It was a terrible idea. I was blind, and it wasn't even that bright. I recommend the H.I Yellow. :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Bluebird days I've got some fire/iridium lens for my Spy Platoons. Any other conditions from cloudy/overcast to nighttime/twilight get the HI-Yellow treatment.


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

For night time would clear be a wise idea? My lenses are amber colored and I wear them in all conditions but at night it seems like I really can't see. If I take them off it is perfect vision but my face would freeze lol.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

FL_Boarder said:


> For night time would clear be a wise idea? My lenses are amber colored and I wear them in all conditions but at night it seems like I really can't see. If I take them off it is perfect vision but my face would freeze lol.


I had a pair of clear lenses and always rocked them at night. I really liked them and would recommend. I am not sure about other lenses so their may be others that would be better.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Smith Sensor Mirror is the best, most versatile lens I've ever used.


----------



## jpchase (Jan 1, 2012)

While I haven't used Electric lenses before, it sounds like something with a VLT around the 50 to 60% area would be good for you.

Personally I use Oakley's HI Persimmon(VLT 60%) and it is one of the most versatile lenses I've ever used. Although this lens excels in flat to low light conditions, bluebird skies will make things bright without much strain to the eyes for myself. While I prefer using a clear lens at night, if I am unable or don't feel like carrying around an extra lens, the HI Persimmon lens seems to do fine at night as well.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Smith Sensor Mirror is the best, most versatile lens I've ever used.


Definitely, I'm riding with this lens right now and loving it way more than anything I've ever used. It's perfect for night riding and good for anything but the sunniest of days. Even then you can still use them, just a bit of strain.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Best lense is the stock on the pat moores !! I think its grey or somthing I think its the closest to clear without being clear and it is refective! awesome for night and It keeps the glare off the snow in the day. Just dont look directly at the sun XD


----------



## RJRJRJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered yellow/blue chrome mirror. It was pretty cheap, so I hope it does the trick.


----------



## Raines (May 1, 2011)

i love the blue lagoon lens from anon


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

+1 for Oakley H.I. Yellow. I love this lens for most conditions, even riding at night. The only time I dont use it is on bluebird sunny days because it gets too bright for me.


----------

